# Santioned Wyrds



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste Has spent time with each of you over the course of the last few months. Vito and Dolor had met him before the Wyrd project however he didn't seem to remember either of you when he approached you for recruitment into his new project. Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste is a very charismatic man, you are not sure if he is a Psyker, or just brilliant and driven. In any case you have come to believe in him fully. Your faith in the him and the emperor is stronger than ever. 

To say your forced mutation process was painful is an understatement. You know for a fact that more died than survived the process, and some of the random mutations resulted in undesired results. Forcing those subjects to be sanctioned. 

You have been tested exhaustively and you only recently got word that you might get out of the facility for the first time in nearly 9 months. You are told you will be meeting the other mutants... your brothers. You are all warned not to touch Isiah your sergeant, which you think is curious as you would never touch a superior unless he offered a hand to shake. You are still soldiers and while you may be eager to show off your new talents to each other you have been warned by Inquisitor Lorin not to reveal them to the public or anyone outside Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste's command. 


You are transported off site by separate shuttles to The Avenger class Grand Cruiser Dieter-Flueg. Your enter into a briefing room, not unlike any other mission briefing room. Other than the plasteel bulkheads and blast doors which remind you that you don't have the freedom to move about as you may want to. You enter one by one and introduce your selves as you wait for Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste to arrive. As you wait you also realize the Grand Cruiser has gotten underway and entered the warp.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Vito walked about studying the non-Wyrd members of the room with aprehention and distrust, but they were obviously trusted by the Lord Baptiste so he accepted their presence without a fuss. He starts to morph the surounding air into a liquid, then he remembers Baptiste's warning and turns the movement into a stretch. Seeing as there is not much to do except talk to the other members of the crew, Vito pulls out a wad of obsucra and rolls a long cigar and starts puffing.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Varan was always uncomftable when in any kind of warp travel, he just could not relax, he knew why though. His mutation has messed with reality, and him. Instead of doing much he merely sat their and peered over his mask which covered his mouth, his eyes emitted an eery glow which made others very nervous.

he had never liked warp travel anyway, not since he joined the catachan regiments, it didn't feel right in a way. prehaps the mutation had started to develop then and only fully mutated those long nine months ago? It didn't matter.
The truth was he and a group of other unlucky sods would be fighting against whatever the galaxy would throw at them.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

While it was not standard, Trace refused to go anywhere completely unarmed. While he could not have his Rifle-nor would it be very effective in a star ship- he insisted on keeping his Bolt Pistol at his hip. As he walked into the Briefing room, He was not surprised nor made uncomfortable by the security measures taken to keep them all under lock and key, The mutation process hard hardened his mind, and likely driven many others completely insane. But as long as they could perform their duties, he could care less about their mental status. 

Trace nodded to the other two members of the squad-or force- or whatever, he had not been briefed much on who he would be working with besides Baptiste, and even their description of him was rather vague. " Wheres Baptiste? " Trace asked, his trench coat buttoned up to the neck, His Beret sitting on his head with his hair tied back, He leaned against the wall by the entrance, giving the room a curt survey for.. well, anything of interest. His Shadow seemed to be vibrating against the wall behind him-though he did not notice.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

"Wheres Baptiste?"

"not here yet", Vito replyed coldly. He detected a hint of arrogence in the newcomers voice, as if he felt superior to everone around him.

"I'm Vito" he stated, "whats your name, new-comer.Come to think of it, you. With the mask. Who are you?"

as the guy in the trench coat leant against the wall Vito noticed that there was a glint of metal at his hip. As he studied it, he became aware that he was still wearing a bolt pistol. He silently cursed himself for forgetting his own side-arm and mentaly reminded himself to keep a weapon with him at all times from now on.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"Where's Baptiste?"

"Not here yet."

"That's Inquisitor Baptiste trooper, and you better remember it." Sergeant Isiah Karn strolled in through the door, matt black armour encasing his tall, muscled form. A hellgun was strapped across his chest, with a matching black stock and body, with a dulled steel barrel. A plasma pistol was strapped to his thigh and the handle of a knife emerged from a boot sheath. Half a dozen grenades were attached to his belt and his helmet was under his arm, rebreather hanging loose. He gazed around the room, "so you are my squad, looks like we are going to be working together, I am Sergeant Isiah Karn, what are your names and your..." here he paused for a moment, making sure they all understood him "talents?"

He hadn't met any of them in the facility, he'd been kept in seclusion, he assumed the others had been too. He didn't remember much, just a dark light, agonising pain, then awaking... changed. A few weeks and several technicians later he found himself here.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC: not quite sure who your taking to khorne forever)

"so you are my squad, looks like we are going to be working together, I am Sergeant Isiah Karn, what are your names and your...Talents?"

Varna remained seated but offered a half-hearted salute, he was very much use to taking orders from sergeants and generals, his life on catachan had taught him to give life a no-nonesence approach. So this was the sergeant that had been told 'not to touch' the reason why is pretty obvious, however it left him wondering about the specific details.

Still without standing, the damned warp travel left him unrelaxed he said "Sergeant Isiah, i'm Varan of Catachan my talent as you put it is..." he paused, taking a moment to caregully pick his words "...the warp hole" His mutation had changed his voice drasticly, it was deep and didn't seem to belong to him, infact it was almost painful to listen too.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

(OOC: the mask reference was you karak)

"so you are my squad, looks like we are going to be working together, I am Sergeant Isiah Karn, what are your names and your...Talents?"

"My name is Vito, of the noble house of Inranis _sargeant_, my mutation, lets call it what it is, is known as matter shifting". Vito put a hint of sarcasm into the word sargeant, just enough to show distain. "If I have permission, may i know what your power is, Karn. 

He was intregued by this so-called sargeant, he had an air of....authority about him, and his eyes looked like they'd seen most of the horrors of the universe, and carried on looking. Also, this was the man that they'd been told never to touch under any sercumstances, which was strange?

And finaly, he refered to Baptiste as _inquisitor_ and seemed to revear the man even more that he did.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

"so you are my squad, looks like we are going to be working together, I am Sergeant Isiah Karn, what are your names and your...Talents?"

Trace chuckled. " Rank matters little to me at this Point. I know whos in charge, and my squad mates. Their tittles are all that matter to me. I still respect you all the same. " he sighed a little, feeling strangely obstinate, but not quite rude. " My names Trace, no special Tittle or claim for me. Just.. Trace Rolling. Call me whatever you like. I'm a 'scout' I guess, I prefer Marksman. and my Talent.. eh.. " He rolled his shoulders, his shadow fanning out into a grimacing, cartoonish face along the wall behind him for a few moments, before dissolving back to just the silouete along the wall, but still vibrating as before.

" So is this everyone? Or are there more freaks to join us? " He meant no offense by the 'freaks' comment, but it somehow seemed less offensive then mutant. Mabie it was jsut him, Probably was.

(( Damn you Khone, you got a Termaguant. xD Im stuck with this psycher Nid. -pouts- ))


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Isiah Karn*

“Sergeant Isiah, I’m Varan of Catachan, my talent as you put it is… the warp hole.” 

Isiah nodded once, “I take it that’s why you are wearing the mask then.” It wasn’t a question and he moved on before Varna could respond. He smiled coldly at the second, Vito, a noble supposedly, walking towards him he spat back, “listen boy, I don’t give a shit what noble house you belong to, as far as I’m concerned you are a soldier, bred to fight and to die, and it is my Emperor given duty to ensure that you do just that.” He reached out and gripped him by the throat with one gloved hand, tapping into the energy from his last ‘volunteer’ he lifted the man off the floor, holding him at arms length. “It don’t matter which disease ridden whore birthed you here, you will fight or by the Emperor you will die at my hand.” He pulled him closer till he was staring him in the eye, their skin almost touching, “understood?”

He didn’t wait for an answer and dropped Vito roughly before he crossed to the next one, Trace, he let a small smile pull at the corner of his mouth. “A scout eh? Been a long time since I had a good one mind so you better be the best. And no, we are waiting on one more, there are five of us in the squad, and last I counted there were only four of us here. Use your brain, you’re going to need it practised if you want to stay alive.”


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

“listen boy, I don’t give a shit what noble house you belong to, as far as I’m concerned you are a soldier, bred to fight and to die, and it is my Emperor given duty to ensure that you do just that.”

Vito reeled under the barrage of sound and spittle flying from Isiah's mouth, this was obviously a man used to giving orders and having them obayed.

Then suddenly he was being held aloft by the sargeant, [this is thought] Shit, this dude is strong, stronger than me; even with augmentations. As he was brought closer to the sargeant he instinctivly flinched away from him, wary of Baptiste's warning.

When he was unceromoniously dropped on the floor his fear left him and he bounced up ready for a fight, but Isiah had already moved on. He cleared his mind of thoughts of revenge and pulled himself together, dusting of his trousers and flack jacket with more attention that nessasary.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dolor entered the room and saw what was happening before leaning against the wall. He found the whole thing faintly amusing to watch but he kept his tounge in check. He guessed that in the sergeant he had found a bit of a kindred soul, a man who did not care whether someone was of noble blood or not. He smiled inside his helmet as he watched Isiah lift Vito by the throat before unceremoniously dumping him on the floor. He stood straight as the sergeant came to him and snapped off a quick salute. "Dolor Muto, reporting for duty sir. I am, or was, a veteran of the Elysian drop regiments and this is my 'talent'." he focused and called upon the ability granted to him by Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste. He increased the gravity by a moderate amount and grinned at the others expressions although, as he had expected, the sergeant didn't even blink. "Feeling a little heavy sergeant, perhaps I could lighten your load," he said and decreased the gravity in the room to 1. The other members of the squad looked a little surprised as all the weight that they had been carried suddenly seemed to vanish as he took away all their gravity. He removed his helmet and smiled before changing the gravity back to it's original strength.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*The MIssion*

The large plasteel door swings open and in walks Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste. He is wearing ornate gear and a coat, gloves and boots made of real leather. The Clothing looks brand new, however if you are perceptive enough(Isiah & Varan no one else notices) you might notice he has a few small tears, one on the shoulder of his coat, one at the wrist of one of his gloves and a hole in the side of one of his boots. As he walks he bumps one of the large tables and it slides 3 inches.... you dont know if he did it cause he was clumbsy, mad or was just showing how nothing gets in his way.(Varan you remember that on a star ship most tables are bolted down, and when you look you see the small plasteel bracket that was holding the table wrenched and torn.)

Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste goes to the head of the room and begins his briefing without any introduction. (You all know him to be all buisness, but he seems a little preocupied) " Sergeant, you and your men were to be sent on a training exercise. It seems there is some settlers on Vasper Iv who are giving the local magistrate trouble. However something more pressing has come up and I decided to throw you all in the deep end and see who comes up swimming. We are headed to the front line of our defense against the Tyranid invasion in this sector. It appears the planet IO XXI is all but lost. However they hold some of the empire's most precious secrets on the maintenance of some of the machine spirits technology, as well as all the info gained about the Tyranid threat that planet has gained in its defense over the course of the last month. " He pauses. "You are not there to save the planet... you are not there to save innocents.... the planet is going down. I am going to see to it the Tyranids do not get that planet but while you are on planetside i do not want you stopping to help some poor kid with a skinned knee. if anyone... and i mean anyone gets in your way they are to be considered an enemy of the emperor. They get no warning you go through them or around them, which ever is quicker. The data core is 2 miles beneath the central complex in the capitol city... that city was lost 2 weeks ago. You will be going in behind enemy lines. You will be back up for another team. 1st company of the blood ravens. They have a squad of 6 terminators going in the front door. They will teleport across from the main complex, they will have to cross the open court yard and enter the complex. You are to watch from a safe distance. You do what you can to keep the pressure off of them. However if 4 of there team goes down you will then be allowed to engage. They were told they will have cover from the inquisition, but not what or who. They are not allowed to know, so if 4 of their team goes down... none of them are coming home... Do you get me!? " After your response he finishes, "Now Operator Villia Cordone here will go over logistics with you. if you have any questions direct them to her." With that he turns and leaves the room, the door closing behind him. 

Operator Villia Cordone approaches the podium and states, "You will be given a thunder hawk for insertion and extraction. take care of it, it is your only ride home. Now any questions?"


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Vito perked up at the mention of tyanids, he had a revenge to enact for the loss of the left side of his face and the loss of several of his good friends.

"Now any questions?"

Vito had several. "Several questions on the tryanids themselves, 1: what hive fleet are they from (or splinter fleet)? 2: what are their main bio-constructs and how co-ordinated are the?, 3: Do we have any infomation on the concentration of tyranids at the capital?

Vito paused for thought after the initial questions to think of any he had missed, only seeing one that he had not voiced previously he then asked And finaly are we to have any other quad members to interface and access the data core (like a mechanicus deligate) or will we be going it alone?


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

“A scout eh? Been a long time since I had a good one mind so you better be the best. And no, we are waiting on one more, there are five of us in the squad, and last I counted there were only four of us here. Use your brain, you’re going to need it practised if you want to stay alive.”

Trace chuckled softly. " Im sure you will put me through my paces Boss. " he hardly moved when the gravity was lessened, Though he noticed it. He listened idly through the Inquisitors speech about their first Mission, seemed like a bad idea to send a squad of highly trained mutants with no squad cohesion experience into a heavily infested area to cover Space Marines, but he wasn't one to complain.

When the chance to ask questions came up he sighed, only having Two. " Are we going to have a more detailed brief on the tactical plan and geography? " he asked, never one for verbal subtleties. " And when do I get my rifle back..? "


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Inquisitor Baptiste strolled into the room, all eyes turned to him. But as he came into the room Varan, being the sort of man to notice small details noticed their were some tears on various parts of his quite expensive-looking clothes. As he was about to come into a stop he bumped into a table, nothing odd about that...except when the table has been bolted down with plasteel.

Obvious there was more to him than met the eye, there was something he wasn't telling them...

Varan pushed those thoughts to the back of his mind, there was more important things to be worrying about here. then Baptiste spoke, he barely listened but soaked up all the important information. The enemy for them today would be one of his favorite, Tyranids. He respected them, they were hunters with weapons and skill, they did not hide behind defenses or inside great space liners they came and brought the fight with them.

Then one of the others perked up:

Vito had several. "Several questions on the tryanids themselves, 1: what hive fleet are they from (or splinter fleet)? 2: what are their main bio-constructs and how co-ordinated are the?, 3: Do we have any infomation on the concentration of tyranids at the capital?

"does that truly matter"? Varan growled "Does it matter what we are fighting? all are scum and enemies of the god-emperor, all we need to know is wether to destroy them" he clenched his fist, he had made his views clear.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

"does that truly matter"? Varan growled "Does it matter what we are fighting? all are scum and enemies of the god-emperor, all we need to know is wether to destroy them" 

Vito bit back an angry retort, wary of Isiah's rath; instead he chose a more diplomatic answer. "its is indeed that all are scum as you point out, but i belive that it is allways helpfull to know as much about the enemies tactics and strengths before commiting to a battle. This way we will be able to protect out Astartes comrades as best as possible, hoplefully predicting the enemies movements before they enact them."

it seemed to Vito that Varan was one of those men who were compleatly single minded in killing whatever Emperor-forsaken heretics or xenos that stood in their way; without propably assessing the enemy and deivising their weakness.

When fighting the Tyranids before, Vito had learned some of their cunning tactics that they had used to out witt the some of the greatest Ultramarine commanders, and had swarn to learn asmuch of these bestial creatures as possible. thus he knew more than most about their ploys.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"its is indeed that all are scum as you point out, but i belive that it is allways helpfull to know as much about the enemies tactics and strengths before commiting to a battle. This way we will be able to protect out Astartes comrades as best as possible, hoplefully predicting the enemies movements before they enact them."

Varan calmed down a bit, but only a bit "When we're stuck in some shit hole we'll see how much your tactics help you" with that he turned away, he didn't want to hear an answer.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dolor intervened before the argument could escalate. "Varan had a point," he said to Vito "the Tyranids are enemies of the Imperium and the God Emperor and they are also unpredictable in their tactics. They adapt to conquer whatever we attack them with and that is what makes them one of the most deadly species in the galaxy. As for us protecting the space marines, our abilities may be powerful but we are mostly there to provide a bit of support."

Turning to Varan he said "Vito is also right. We have to be ready for whatever they might throw at us. Charging in blindly is a sure way to get us all killed. We must know what they will use to try and defeat us and to do that we need to learn about them. We all have abilities that no normal man could ever dream about having, we are all unique in what we have gained. We have to know these things and adapt."

He turned to the podium. "One question, can I fly the thunderhawk?"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Isiah Karn*

Isiah listened to the briefing with little interest until the Space Marines were mentioned. He was suddenly far more interested now that they were added to the fray. The others were asking questions, some useful, some not, but he spoke over them, "just six terminators? There will be no other Space Marines?" His voice was incredulous, "Where will the rest of them be?"


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

"... There will be no other Space Marines?" His voice was incredulous, "Where will the rest of them be?"

" Hopefully far away if we need to kill them Sargent. " Trace said with a chuckle. " I think we all agree we need to keep the Terminators alive as long as possible-though the reasons behind that motive may differ for each of us. " he sighed a little. " Despite each of our reasons, we must get along-or we will not survive our first mission together. I was hoping we would have a basic briefing on each others capabilities before being dispatched so we can work well together-running into the fray blind to what our Allies are and are not capable of will do nothing but get us killed. " He was very well aware of the potential results of a poorly constructed team. Lots of death, and a failed mission, both bad for the Imperium.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

"I was hoping we would have a basic briefing on each others capabilities before being dispatched"

"that seems a fair enough to ask" Vito said while walking into the middle of the room. Adressing everyone of his _brothers_, "my power allowes me to change the state of anything within 6 inches of my body, however I can only change it one state either way. so only (for example) a solid to liquid, i couldnt then change that to a gas or that gas to light. Finaly i can destablize a solid object so it becomes highly explosive and unstable, the biggest thing so far that I've destablized is a 4 KG brick of Plasteel"

Just as a demonstation he turned some of serounding gas into light , dazzling everyone but himself then proceded to extract the oxygen from the air around his fist into a pool of liquid oxygen on the palm of his hand, then he released the light back to gas and showed round the palm-full of oxygen before releasing it back, gently.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Show off," Dolor muttered as Vito modified the air. He cleared his throat and said "my ability allows me to manipulate gravity in a radius of up to fifty metres in every direction. He focused hard, pushing his ability to the limit. Beads of sweat appeared on his forehead but then he relaxed and jumped up. He spun in mid air and clamped his boots to the roof. He had changed the gravity in the room to 0 which was an impressive feat considering how far away they were any center of gravity.

He watched, grinning, as the others floated around and tried to get used to the lack of gravity. Dolor himself, being born on Elysia, was entirely used to low gravity and so it affected him not one bit. He spun, righting himself, and let the gravity return to normal. His squad fell to the ground and landed hard but he landed as light as a cat. He stood and looked to the sergeant. "What of your ability sir?"


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Trace scowled a little and shielded his eyes from the light show-Impressive indeed, and very useful to a point. Though he would have preffered not to have been blinded. " Impressive Indeed. , He said simply, intending to take his turn next- But that plan was sorely interupted by him idly floating. Into the air. He cursed a little as he started to rotate forward, reaching his arms back and. Making a roll rotation, as it was easier then trying to right himself. It was a good thing he had basic training for Zero G conditions, that at least helped him land on his backside, not his face when the weight came back. He rubbed his head a little. " A bit of warning for that would have been nice Dolor.. Show off. " he muttered the last bit. 

He decided to display his mutation while he had the chance. A neat little trick he had learned in basic, was to manipulate a shadow around his-or someone elses- eyes, it let them see into his private little shade dimension, hear the voices he heard all the time for a little while. But then he decided against it, and just summoned a little shadow pupped, it was about four feet tall, hand arms and legs, no hands or feet; Just jagged points that were constantly twitching, attached to a thin body with a 'head' to match. It started dancing like a fool, getting some attention as Trace silently slipped into a shadow on the wall behind him, passing through the 'rift' as he called it. He appeared on the Sargents opposite side from HIS shadow, giving a soft whistle as the minion shade disolved into nothingness. " Good for stealth and scouting.. and distractions. " he chuckled softly, waiting for the other two displays of his squad mates-if they felt up to it anyway.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*response(s)*

Operator Villia Cordone- "Well, Vito I doubt you would have the technical understanding to know what you are going up against, however this is a splinter Fleet of Hive fleet Leviathan named The Armored Choke. It is attacking the Adeptus Mechanicus world of Dacia. They focus on heavily armored bio-constructs, Tyranid warriors, Canifexes and Zonethropes. The initial analysis of their attack shows that once they make planet fall they immediately begin stealing the atmosphere. These constructs were bread to survive in a low oxygen environment. Add to the the toxic fumes they produce on a massive scale, they can quickly turn your own planet in habitable, in spite of whether or not you are actually fighting them. Its teraforming on a massively accelerated scale. Your mission is to take place behind enemy lines. you will mostly be dealing with hordes of ripper swarms. I will get a detailed city map to you. assume massive destruction and be ready for anything. Retrieval of the core will not be difficult. It shouldn't even be locked, since the Tyranids would have no interest in it, and the planet's leaders want it to be found. 

Dolor, I assumed you'd want to and have already informed the flight deck to expect you for pre-flight. As this will be a in & out mission behind enemy lines the space marines hope to avoid attracting attention by teleporting in and out and just doing the mission. You may have no resistance at all. Needless to say the Terminators need to never know of your presents.

It will take nearly a week to arrive... if our astro-paths can penetrate the shadow in the warp. In that time we have arranged for a combat practice arena onboard to be reserved for you. Do not use your ability's outside of it. and stay away from the astropath's and keep to yourselves. "

OOC: Feel free to use your powers in creative ways to show off to each other and work on some teamwork. Next post will be wed. Landfall!


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

" We will need re-breathing masks if they expel toxic gas.. " Trace muttered, mostly to himself. " We should train in poor lighting conditions as well, it will assist us if the sun is blocked by some sort of fumes, and the city is out fo power for one reason or another. " he sighed softly. " Well, Im going to get to target practice.. If anyone wants to join me in the Mobile Hostile training deck, Ill be at the prep area. " He have a semi-respectful salute to the Sargent, and walked out, heading up to the MHT deck, pulling his scouter on that let him assess ranges and use various layers of vision to see in most conditions. His rifle, and pistol, and a re-breathing mask to get used to the feel of it while holding a position. He loaded up a basic Tyranid program, Holograms of the disgusting things spawning all over the simulated battle torn city. He left his real guns in the storage room, arming up with a training sniper and pistol that fired 'lasers' to mark where he hit, it mattered with Tyranids and their natural armor. 

He blinked and saw another of their private training rooms was in use. Vito must have beat him here. He pressed the hard vox communication button. " Hey, want to run the 'Torn City' Simulation with me? May as well see how well we work together.. " he sighed, waiting to see if anyone else showed up.

(( Edited for more meat. Khorne, re-read please.  I know its a bit out of palce, just say both posts happened at the same time. ))


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Vito was going through the infomation that he had been given, slowly assessing each piece of info and thinking of its inplacations; before he heard the scout, Trace, muttering to himself.
" We will need re-breathing masks if they expel toxic gas.. We should train in poor lighting conditions as well, it will assist us if the sun is blocked by some sort of fumes, and the city is out fo power for one reason or another. When can we start training? " 

He spoke up "If any of you are wondering about light conditions, my power will deal with the low light. Also i might be able to change the toxins in the air to liquids but i'm not quite sure...so bring re-breathers anyway" 

After his explanation Vito started wondering about the Tyranids chitin, it was technicly a solid, but it was biologicly grown and he knew he couldnt alter organic tissue, he wondered if Baptise had any onboard. He would have to remember to ask him in the next week.


He asked directions to the combat arena, then went straight there, only deviating to get his heavy bolter from the rack in him room. As it seamed he was the first one there, he sat down and started to dissassemble the bolter to check it was in working order and oil the parts that needed it.

Then a voice cut throught his musings " Hey, want to run the 'Torn City' Simulation with me? May as well see how well we work together.. ", he recognised Trace's voice. "Ye ok then, I'll come over." Vito walked out of the room, while re-assembling his bolter while checking the mechanism one final time went over the the room with the red light flashing above the door and walked in. With Trace was Dolor wearing full carapace and with a lasgun slung over his back. "I'll be joining you both" Vito remarked before hefting his bolter into the firing postition and swung it around checking the ballence while waiting for any others


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"It will take nearly a week to arrive... if our astro-paths can penetrate the shadow in the warp. In that time we have arranged for a combat practice arena onboard to be reserved for you. Do not use your ability's outside of it. and stay away from the astropath's and keep to yourselves." 

"A week? heck we've got a long wait" Varan said, "I guess I better go to the combat arena, been a while since i used my talent" he said, a savage grin appeared on his face. He got up for the combat arena, it didn't suprise him that the astropaths didn't want to see them. 
However, he couldn't help wondering if his mutation would effect the tyranids, they had a shadow in the warp and Varan was in essence a living warp gate. maybe those astropaths felt the same way about him, the warp was a crazy place no one wanted to go.
never mind has a way in inside their mouth!

Putting such thoughts aside he went to collect his a weapons and then head to the training arena.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dolor grinned. "Perfect," he said with relish before leaving the room. He walked through the ship back to his quarters. He entered the small, cramped room and sat on the bed. He unslung his rifle and stripped it down to it's components. While he worked he wondered about what he would do after he had finished working on his Lasgun. He placed the weapon on his bedside table and shrugged out of the light flight armour he had been wearing.

He walked over to a reinforced plastell door, floor to ceiling, safe set into the wall and opened it with a key code. The wall safe opened and inside sat his carapace armour and a few other guns. The matt black armour seemed to shine and he made a mental note to rub it down and cover over the reflective parts. He stepped into the huge safe and closed the door.

When he stepped out of the wall safe he did so wearing the segmented carapace plate in it's full glory. He placed his Lasgun in the safe before walking to the training arena. Seeing Trace already there he walked up to the scout. He paused andpulled a training las rifle out of the rack. He pulled out all the equipment he would possibly need and finally walked over to a small control panel set in the wall.

Before typing in the information needed he set his vox to transmit and sent a signal to the rest of his team members, "me and Trace are at the arena, anyone want to join us to catch up on some training seeing as we will be working together." After this he pulled off his helmet and clipped it to his belt. He pulled off an armoured gauntlet and held out the hand to Trace. "I never properly introduced myself, Dolor Muto, Elysian born and bred..."


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Trace was giving the trainign long range rifle a once over when Dolor walked in, looking nice and pretty with his armor. she smiled, proffering to keep his equipment light, shoulder pads, and thin carapace layers where it would not hinder movement, otherwise he wore leather, black, but not stone black, just enough to blend in where needed. he could request similar ones for various camo designs. He set the rifle down and undid his finger less grip glove, shaking Dolors hand. " Trace Rolling, no real station of note, just lucky enough to survive the mutagen process. " he smiled, pulling his glove back on, nodding at his broadcast. " Normally I run Solo stealth operations, but.. lets set up the sweep and clear, kill everything to die trying? will help us see each others combat styles. " he smiled a bit and nodded as Vito walked in. " I prefer finding a good spot and holding it until its compromised or not useful anymore.. overwatch and that. relaying enemy numbers and movements to allies on the ground.. though I can use a Bolter on the front lines if I have to. " His rifle had a single and burst fire setting, both effective against different targets, eh could also manually load special rounds such as combustibles and impact rounds, useful in various situations. " What are your proffered tactics boys? "


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

" What are your proffered tactics boys? "

"it depends whats needed really, i can stay back and give covering fire to comrades who are moving up or make the enemy keep their head down, though i dought this will have any affect on the nids, and if needed i can be part of a clease and purge mission. However i prefer to stay back in a nice piece of cover, or make myself one, and just waste bullets" He unconciously used one of the phrases he picked up with his hive boys, then seeing a the bemused expressions on his compainions faces said, "waste bullets, hiver phrase meaning shoot at anything that isnt friendly".


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Varan marched into the arena waiting area, he had collected his chainsword, bolt pistol, too-large combat knife and enough grenades to last him. That was his typical combat loadout, but he never wore armour. he would rather risk his life on the front lines than hide away under protective clothing.

the others were gathered and ready to enter the combat zone, he went over to them.
Dolor, the scont Trace and Vito. "what are we waiting for?" Varan said in a voice so loud he could be shouting, he didn't want to be cooped up in this ship without any action; "its been too long since i used my power"

"waste bullets, hiver phrase meaning shoot at anything that isnt friendly" Vito said

The catachan grinned beneath his mask, although none could see it "the only type of warfare worth remembering, lets go"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Isiah Karn*

Isiah strolled into the training area, "alright ladies," he roared, "I want you formed up, armed and ready to get your arse into that arena in the next five seconds." He smiled and walked over to Dolor, pulling the training rifle from him he screamed into his face, "what is this boy? This is war, when we fight we won't be using toys like this, and neither will the enemy, now go and get a real weapon." With that he snapped the lasgun and threw the two halves away. "The rest of you", he pulled his helmet on, leaving the rebreather dangling and hefted his hellgun, "lets do this..."


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Trace watched the Sargent destroy the training gun, laughing a bit. " the Servitors are not going to be happy with the damage we will do with real weapons Boss.. but hey, your in charge. " he dumped the training sniper to the side and pulled a real one from the rack-it wasn't his, but it would do. it was limited to single shot fire, but that was okay, he could still manually load rounds. He was ready to go. " Ive got Combustibles and Impact rounds on top of basic shots, but they're limited-want me to sue them, let me know. " he chambered a round into the Rifle chamber and nodded, intending to be second out to get a good view of the terrain before they were attacked.

(( Should probably have a Posting Order here guys, to keep from out stepping each other. Should GS'D handle the Nids? ))


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dolor kept a straight face as Isiah snapped the training rifle and yelled into his faceplate. All of this shouting was doing little good as at the first provocation of the sergeant he had muted his helmet sound recievers, preventing him from hearing anything. He dropped the now useless rifle and grabbed a las rifle from another rack. He removed the clip and checked the power levels. It was on full charge which he turned down to medium both to minimize the damage and to conserve ammo.

He slammed the clip into the rifle and strapped the weapon to his back. Without pausing to see how Isiah reacted he activated his ability, decreasing his gravity enormously. He jumped towards the nearest building and, to him at least, it seemed as if he was flying but without the need of an aircraft. He grinned inside the helmet, this was what he was born to do.

He landed on the top floor of the building and unstrapped his las rifle from his back. He moved into cover behind a wall and peeked over. He spotted a group of hostiles moving slowly through the streets and, turning, dropped off the building. He landed as light as a feather and relayed what he had seen to his team through the vox. "A group of hostiles moving through the streets, heading this way." He readied his Lasgun and slipped into cover beside a piece of rubble, waiting for his next order...


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC:Ok. This is a low light similation of a ruined city. You will be going down a major street towards an ocupied building. As you go you will be attacked by a squad of 6 genestealers. They run right at you can you can dispatch them how you choose. but just as you are finishing them a squad of 3 tyranid warriors with devourers begin laying down some heavy fire from a defended position in a nearby office building.. get creative in how you deal with this... this should be a challenge. finally the ocupied building is 12 storys high and crawling with baddy's... at the top is a Screamer Killer carnifex(2nd edition with the 36" plasma that makes a 2" blast) This thing is fearless and causes terror.... role play the terror. This is your first attempt as a team, i want you to role play a failure.... you all die. Since this is the simulation room most of you will not be able to use your powers effectively. Dolor you could fly, but if you try to control a larger area you will fuck up the ship you are all riding in. Isiah, needless to say you can't absorb these baddys. Trace your shadows work fine, Varan do not use your warp mouth while the ship is traveling in warp.... you just know it would be bad. Vito go to town...enough damage and the simulation will break, just don't blow up the ship and kill everyone.....


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Vito openly smiled as Dolor got a earful from the sergeant, glad that it was Dolor that got shouted at as he had got the impression that Dolor was smirking to himself when he got yelled at.

After that episode Vito primed his bolter while Dolor jumped of to a nearby building, "A group of hostiles moving through the streets, heading this way." crackled thought his ear piece. Vito jumped onto a near by rock and saw a group of genestealers running straight towards their position, strange; from previous experience he had denounced that the stealers where infiltrators. But hay, it was only a simulation. 

He picked up a rock from the floor around him, charged it and threw it towards the stealers, when they had come into range, while shouting "frag away". The makeshift grenade landed in the middle of there group, blasting 3 to pieces and blowing the others of their feet. Vito smiled as he lowered his Heavy bolter and let rip. The other stealers disintegrated into red mist as the explosive rounds detonated within them.

As he lowered the weapon, there was a whirring sound and a sharp pain in his leg made him cry out and look down. On the rock there were a load of maggots, and a bloody stain was running down his leg. He threw himself behind the rock and pulled one of the maggots from his leg, then crushed it under his boot.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

" Moving to an overwatch position, let me know if you need me anywhere Specific Boss. " He yelled a lot, but he was in charge. Dolor jumping off right away without consulting or checking for orders pissed him off, Hot dogging and going off alone when your not trained for it can get you killed, Trace didn't care how thick his armor was, how big his lasgun was, or how powerful he was, he would die if he didn't keep with the plan and work with the team. They were a squad for a reason.

(( Remember guys, were super soldier, but were still soldiers. A soldier who runs off on his own gets either court marshaled or dead, dont go crazy with the lone wolf thing. :3 ))

Trace moved away from the remaining three men quickly, front line combat was far from his forte, especially with a sniper rifle, He took a position where he could not eb flanked from the right, and was not too far from the Sargent so that he could respond to an order easily if needed. He scoped in on the corner and scowled. " Hormagaunts a few blocks down, in a building, they seem to be holding position, I count at least five, but theres bound to be more. " he said over vox, " Careful Dolor, if you gain too much gravity, your armors weight could cause your building to collapse, Just a warning. " He kept his eyes open for anything else worth noting. His job was to observe and relay, then execute orders, not asses or command.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Isiah Karn*

"Vito get me suppressive fire on that building, Trace, get up onto that building to our right, I want covering fire through those windows." Isiah slid into cover, checking his lasgun with smooth efficiency then leaning out and snapping off shots in the direction of the Warriors in the building. "Dolor, Varan, you two are with me, move up, use the cover, we're going in through the front door." With that he was up and over the rubble, sprinting to the next cover, a burned out car before diving over that and rolling behind a collapsed support pillar. He raised himself over the lip and unleashed a volley of shots from his lasgun, peppering the facade with high-power las bolts. Chips of rockrete were blasted away and he heard roars of pain from inside. He vaulted over the pillar and sprinted to the building, sliding to a halt beside the doorway and flicking a grenade in with one practised movement. There was a roar as it went off and he ducked into the smoky interior. One of the Warriors was down but the other two were turning to him, weaponry braced and ready to fire...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Yes sir," Dolor aknoweldged the order. He advanced forward into cover and pressed his back to the plascrete wall. He dived out from the cover and fired an overhead burst from his lasgun. He slid into cover behind a piece of fallen rubble and watched as sergeant Isiah fired a volley of las rounds into the building containing the tyranid warriors and saw the sergeant throw a frag grenade through the open door, hearing the roar of pain. Dolor ran forward, passing through the door only a second after the sergeant. The two remaining warriors were turning to shoot Isiah and the sergeant wouldn't be able to get both of them. Dolor gritted his teeth and hurled himself between the sergeant and the warriors, firing five fully charged shots at the closest one. The rounds blew off it's head and demolished the thing's collar bone. As he did this Dolor growled into his mic "Trace, shoot, take the damn thing out before it shoots me."


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Fluorescent blood painted Dolors visor with a satisfying _splat_. " Done. I have a Shade on your flank, its going to follow you so i can see behind you, Ill let you know if anythings sneaking up on your asses. " 

He had scaled the building rather easily, the wall nearest to him was caved in, moving quickly, but carefully up the stairs. He had come across a Single termaguant, and put it down with a single shot to the back of its neck, right under the head plate into the soft neck tissue.Anyone whom said Stealth was not a powerful thing is a fool. He managed to reach a good position just as the Sargent and Dolor went into the Building, able to Assist them nicely from here. " Once you leave that Building I will need to re-position. " he said, the Shade clinging to the Sargent Shadow, two white eyes peering at wherever he was not facing with intensity.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC: Everything seems to be progressing well. Unfortunately Trace notices at a long distance.... a bobbing figure.... it is a Zoanthrope. It Unleashes a long range blast and hits the already weakened structure that Isiah, and Dolor are inside. The building whines then begins to collapse. Also Isiah and Dolor, in that moment the building is whining, You hear what sounds like a thousand tiny pebbles hitting a tin roof.... only it is coming from below. Just then as the building is beginning to fall.... A hundred or so Rippers come out of nowhere(about 2 bases worth) and begin grasping at your feet and biting you. This also alerts the nest of hormagaunts 2 blocks up and there are a group of 30 of them on their way.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dolor grabbed Isiah's shoulder and decreased their gravity to 0. The strain caused sweat to begin running down his forehead in floods but he managed it and jumped up, maglocking his boots to the ceiling. He pulled the sergeant up with him and the man also maglocked himself. Now they could open fire on the Rippers in comparative safety but there was still the issue of the collapsing building. "Come on," he yelled at Isiah and began to run across the ceiling towards the open door. He stopped just before he went through and jumped to the floor, once again maglocking himself in place.

He opened fire in a wide spread that cut down the rippers like wheat under a scythe. He took out a clip from his ammo belt and increased the power level by so much that the box began to melt. He chucked it into the press of rippers swarming the building before, pulling the sergeant with him, diving out the building. The overloaded power pack exploded in a bright flash that vaporised the Rippers. It also brought down the building on top of the rest.

He climbed to his feet, having returned the gravity to normal, and held a hand out to Isiah to help the sergeant up. Then he was knocked forward but he rolled onto his feet. He turned to see a hormoguant paused to leap with another thirty behind it. "Any time you like Vito," he growled into his mic "just try to make it soon..."


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

(OOC, this is going to be a long one. it goes slightly back in time, sorry)

as the others ran forward towards the building with the warriors in, he ran towards the bodies of the stealers and crouched beside them. he extended his had and concentrated on the chitin of their bodies, it "melted" into a liquid and ran down there back, leaving pale skin benith. 

(OCC, back to the present)
"Any time you like Vito," Dolor growled into his mic "just try to make it soon..." Vito snapped back to the present he realized the others were being swarmed by hormagaunts. "Down" he shouted through the mic, as he spun on the spot and leveled his heavy bolter at the gaunts. As they dived down he let rip with the bolter, tearing apart the closest one that was about the gut Dolor. He ajusted his aim and sent a hail of shells towards the others in the group making them dive for cover. "grenade them" he instructed the others while he ajusted again and pounded the zoanthrope with the bolter, however its warp shield stopped all of the bolts that were on target...


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

(( Be careful of the god modding Sant.  ))

Since his allies were well aware of the Hormaguants, Trace scoped in on the Zoanthrope, rolling his jaw. " There is a Synapse Zoanthrope downrange of us.. Im going to hit it with a concussion shell.. If you dont have a helmet, make sure your ears are popped. " he dropped the clip of his rifle and pilled a thick, shotgun slug like bullet and manually loaded it into the rifle, scoping in on the floating psychers exposed brain, taking a deep breath and firing, the bullet flattened out against the soft material, and let out a sub-sonic pulse, blowing the creature back four clean blocks and shattering windows for three blocks beyond that, a few of the hormaguants were knocked over, but none were killed by the impact.


----------

